
Show HN: Blind for Apartments – Stay in touch with your neighbors anonymously - kaymakam
http://www.supneighbors.com/
======
vxNsr
what is this? there's no explanation and the link to download the app isn't
working.

~~~
kaymakam
Sorry about what happened. For me the download link always worked. I'll look
into it immediately.

Anyways this is an app to discuss anything with your neighbors without sharing
your identity. Whether you want to find out about rent hikes, parking problems
or anything you wonder regarding your community, you can use Neighbors app.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/neighbors/id1338653802?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/neighbors/id1338653802?mt=8)

------
mobilesite
why i am not able to submit link

~~~
allwynpfr
> why i am not able to submit link

Cause you still young here

------
allwynpfr
Cause you still young here

